# OLD MILK BOTTLE



## tweet47 (Aug 24, 2012)

I have an old milk  bottle by the DAYBORO CO-OPERATIVE LTD  Pasteurised Milk.  The brand etc is inside a diamond shape with "Dayboro" at the top, "Co-operative Ltd" across the middle, and "Pasteurised Milk" in the bottom of the diamond.  There are 2 small triangles above and below the words "Co-operative Ltd", and along the lower edge of the diamond is printed on one side "Phone" and the other side "B 2751" of "8 2751".  On the back of the bottle is printed "Imperial Pint" and "Please wash and return empty bottle".

 Does anyone have any info on this bottle; how long it was in circulation, current value, etc.

 Unfortunately the photo is too large to upload.

 Looking forward to hearing from someone.


----------



## LC (Aug 25, 2012)

Resizing another picture for tweet 47 , boy , those pictures were big as well as being in another format . Hopefully , someone will be able to tell her something about her finds , I was unable to help .


----------



## David Fertig (Sep 2, 2012)

_Dayboro is a town in the Moreton Bay Region, approximately 46 km north-northwest of Brisbane, the state capital of Queensland, Australia. To the north of Dayboro lies the D'Aguilar Range and the mountain township of Mount Mee._


 "The settlers planted crops, but the native animals ate them ... The settlers shot and ate the native animals, then planted more crops"

 From: http://www.dayborodistrict.com.au/index.php?page=business_History.php

 In September 1879, The Brisbane Mail and South East Qld Courier columnist using the nom-de-p1ume Tickle Toby wrote that a stream of German and other settlers had come to the scrub land on the Upper Pine. Their homes and crops shed a tinge of paleness over the once massive and verdant splendour. He added: It may be noticed that on the clearings of the more intelligent farmers some of the best acres are securely enclosed and cultivated solely for the purpose of hand-feeding their milking cows etc. The growing of maize for the Brisbane market is no longer considered profitable, on account of the cost of carriage (I/3d per bushel). Milk and cream was carried in cans in heavy wagons from the hilly country of the Upper North Pine over very bad roads. The journey into Brisbane caused the cream to depreciate considerably in value. This harmful effect of wagon transit on the cream led to the establishment of a butter factory established at Kobble Creek in the parish of Samsonvale by November 1892. A travelling Dairy had been set up by Queensland Government under the management of Mr Mahon. In July 1896, a course of ten days' instruction was held at Terrors Creek. 

 ... A full class of pupils availed themselves of the privilege of receiving a thorough practical instruction in the modern methods of butter and cheese-making and much information was derived by many outside the pupils' roll, who visited the dairy regularly. Our cheese-makers fully realised the many advantages of the new over the old system... 
 By August 1896, as a result of a meeting held at the Upper North Pine in reference to starting a creamery in connection with the Samson Vale butter factory, the residents decided to have either a creamery or another factory established at Berry's Flat (Terrors Creek). This was followed by quite a large gathering of settlers at the Orange Hall at Upper North Pine. The 80 persons present heard with great interest, a report of the business done by the Samson Vale butter factory, and a number of those present agreed to send their milk as soon as the new creamery plant was erected. It was also proposed to erect a second creamery nearer the head of the Pine River at an early date. The desire on the part of the settlers higher up on the river for the second creamery was so marked, and the money was so promptly forth-coming, that it was decided to erect the second creamery on Lacey's Creek, the distance from Terrors Creek being about five miles. At the time, the newspaper reporters hoped that the pluck and enterprise shown by the settlers would be emulated by others in the different centres of the district. Berry's Flat creamery buildings were completed early in 1897, and at Lacey's Creek later that year. 


 The Wirth family vehicles show the new and the old ways of carrying the product of milk from Lacey's Creek either to the creamery or direct to consumers before the days of the Bulk Milk tankers. 
 The directors of the Samson Vale Cooperative Butter Factory agreed to dispose of the business as a going-concern in January 1902. A determining factor was reported to be the purchasing of cream in the district by a Brisbane company, and the pay a little more than was obtained for it by sending milk to the creameries. Messrs Denham and Reid then arrived in the Upper North Pine inspecting a site for a proposed new butter factory to be erected near the Terrors Creek Creamery, which was regarded as the dairying centre of the district. In 1904 the Silverwood Company factory was opened at Terrors Creek by His Excellency Sir Herbert Chermside who was Governor of Queensland at that time. The factory served farmers from Mount Mee to Samford, also some supplies were sent from Strathpine and Bunya. In 1906, in order that the many requirements of the supplying farmers could be met, Silverwood Company opened a store in connection with the factory, so that farmers might obtain all their household requisites practically at Brisbane prices, and without the trouble of bringing goods from the city. Part of Silverwood Company's 1908 report: ... Amongst the settlers served by the Terror's Creek factory are men who have reared large families from the produce of the soil and who have done the State good service in this and other ways. Such substantial farmers are not wanting in appreciation of the facilities offered them under the factory system, and they often contrast the hardships of their struggling days with the prosperity now enjoyed by themselves and their children. Not only dairying, but its accessory industry of pig-raising, is largely conducted in this district for the farmers have learned the suitableness of the rich river flats for the growth of sweet potatoes and maize, and using these crops in combination with skim milk, the cost of rearing prime baconers is small indeed. 
 The Lacey's Creek creamery was on the corner of Baker Road and Lacey's Creek Road. Milk was taken to the creamery twice a day to be separated. Cream was sent to the Terrors Creek, later renamed Dayboro butter factory. Whole milk was sent in cans to the factory where it was cooled, then carted by truck, not by rail to Brisbane where it was bottled. Later, a bottling plant was set up in Dayboro. Now the milk is refrigerated and collected by tankers and taken directly to Paul's in Brisbane every second day. The milk truck contractor would wipe dry one of the farmer's cans to put in the mail and supplies. Food supplies were ordered using a note inside a sugar bag, which was tied with string. The order came back on the milk truck. With the coming of electricity to the locality, came also the advent of milking machines. There was still the necessity for farm workers at milking time, as the work of the machines needed to be supplemented with hand stripping. When no trucks could cross the river in flood - about one or two days every year, supplies and the milk were transported in a carriage which carried six milk-cans. The carriage was attached to a wire rope which was pulled across the river by many a willing young lad, who considered it a great game. To increase the milk supply in their herds, dairy-farmers encourage calving. The weekly collection of calves in the season has been an occasion oft remembered by early residents. After the war around 1946, there were 22 Lacey's Creek milk suppliers, in 1996 there were only six suppliers left. However, they were producing on those six farms as much milk as the 22 were. The farms were much smaller 50 years ago.


----------



## dayborobutterfactory (May 16, 2016)

Sorry to revive a 4 year old post, but I found this thread after purchasing the Dayboro Butter Factory mentioned in the previous comment. Since moving to this property, I've found an interest in collecting antique bottles that I've  dug up on site or found in the creek that runs alongside the butter  factory. 
After meeting a local bottle collector who's previously  purchased one of these Dayboro milk bottles, we've been on the hunt to  discover one for ourselves. 
We're yet to find one on site, but we've found a lot of old bottles including 3 of these Shepherd & Co cordial bottles. Thanks for posting some more history regarding Dayboro Butter Factory, and if anyone has any other info or questions about our area, please reply or search for us on social media.
Cheers.


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 17, 2016)

Giday, question for you. Is cordial old aussie for soda?  anyway, Sandgate's not far off, I can see them being there.
Thanks for sharing.


FROM


----------



## sweetguy (Jul 20, 2016)

this old milk bottle is healthy than the current we buy milk from the super market.
current the package is bag, i prefer glass


----------

